# FX broker question: Tickmill, Darwinex, IC Markets or PFD-NZ?



## moyes (2 July 2015)

Hi, please could any of you who have traded with either of these brokers give me some feedback on which of these brokers are suitable for scalping and day trading with little slippage and tight spreads? Thanks


----------



## cogs (21 July 2015)

Hi moyes,

Out of the brokers you listed, I have experience with IC and they seemed to be offering the tightest of spreads for Australian spot brokers, but in my experience and opinion tight spreads are simply a sales pitch and will vary at any time, the same goes for when you are profitable.

It is a shame as IC seemed to change some practices around Dec 2014 and started questioning withdrawals also.

A somewhat basic guide, is to view http://www.myfxbook.com/forex-broker-volume and the brokers allowing profits on http://www.myfxbook.com/community/trading-systems/4,1 live EA's only obviously. I find this a little useful. Regardless of what platform you use or system, it would appear to be mostly impartial (for now).

Scalping I wouldn't use any spot broker system but go straight to futures ex ladder only. But that's my opinion.


----------



## moyes (23 July 2015)

cogs said:


> Hi moyes,
> 
> Out of the brokers you listed, I have experience with IC and they seemed to be offering the tightest of spreads for Australian spot brokers, but in my experience and opinion tight spreads are simply a sales pitch and will vary at any time, the same goes for when you are profitable.
> 
> ...





Thanks for the info. It seems the broker with highest volume is RubixFx in Australia going by the myfxbook volume. Have you used them before? I have never heard of them until now. PFD New Zealand has very low spreads but i am not sure about their volume though.

Scalping with futures is a better option from what i hear. Any futures brokers you would recommend? The one very good futures and FX broker that I am aware of in New Zealand is OMF. They are licensed/regulated by the NZX. I don't use them yet because their minimum deposit amount is high.


----------



## FxWarrior77 (21 September 2015)

Tight spreads on the surface can be great, but if they are slipping you 0.2-0.3 pips every few trades, it doesn't count for much.


----------

